# How to use Phase 22 panels and Cryopacks correctly



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

I researched here and read the similar threads that came up but there was too much back and forth discussion about them. 

I'm planning on putting up my first ads and although I've shipped before using cold packs I've never used these before. I've paid close attention to how all of the experienced people have shipped to me so I know how to pack except using PCM. Now the temperatures in most places are no longer hot but cooler.

Also, how do you pack if your location is one temperature and the destination is another?


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Firstly, you need to ask yourself if the differences in high and low temperatures are suitable for shipping frogs. If so, I think the best strategy is to use multiple phase packs (3-4) and the box within a box method. You're trying to maintain the temp of your inner box somewhere in the 60s-low 70s. By using multiple phase packs with some in solid form and some in liquid form you should be able to account for the differences in high/low temps. Another option is to use the phase packs in between phases (i.e. so they're sort of slushy). Also if you're dealing with cold temperatures the use of heat packs may become necessary (heat packs never go directly in the box with the frogs!).

Every shipping experience is slightly different based on temperature so you can adjust your strategy accordingly but if you understand the basic principles, pack accordingly and don't ship in extreme temps (especially high heat) you shouldn't have any issues. 

PS. Check out the frog whisperer facebook page, if you scroll down far enough there are some really nice step by step photo demonstrations of packing up frogs with pcm gels. Good luck!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I may be slightly dense...its a blond thing....but the answer didn't seem quite explanatory...how do you prepare the 22s for the trip...and are they only to be used as a cold pack?


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

They are not to be used as a cold pack or a hot pack, but as a 'temperature stabilizer' if you will. They are designed to change phase (liquid to solid) around 72deg much like water turns to ice at 32deg maintaining your box at close to room temperature as they absorb some of the hot/cold. To prepare them for cold weather you run them under hot water to make them liquid, and for hot weather put them in the fridge over night so they turn solid. As I said you can use a combination of both for times when there may be hot and cold weather. You can then simply put them in the box for shipping. Hope that clarifies things a bit.


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

Froggorf is correct. The 22 in phase 22 is the temperature in Celsius that the pack attempts to hold during shipments, approximately 72 degrees F.

BTY,nice radar name Froggorf.


----------

